# Got a letter



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone - what do I do? I'm no expert in legalese, and don't know what action to take. Advice? Please??


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Please keeep suggestions on this subject to PM or emails.
Thanks for your understanding.


----------

